# Cutthroat Trout Carving



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I recently took up carving and just finished this cutthroat trout. It is hand carved from mahogany on a hickory base. The trout is about 8.5" and the base is approx 13"x4". The base is actually a piece of reclaimed hickory barnwood from a Kentucky tobacco plantation built in the 1800's.

$50 OBO, pm or text (801) 367-0360
























h


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty cool talent. Wish I had an artistic talent!


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice!!! I would like one with a big Northern Pike!


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. This was my second fish and I as soon as chuckar season wraps up I'm going to start #3.

Here is a pic of my first. Did this one for my dad as a Christmas present. The driftwood came from a stream we fished together.


----------

